# Aéreas de Aracaju



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Aracaju sobra, aliar beleza com qualidade de vida é algo raro dentre as capitais brasileiras algo que ela faz muito bem!


----------



## luno26 (Jun 16, 2011)

Bonita !


----------



## Will_NE (Oct 27, 2005)

Linda Aracaju! Pena que essa marca d'água atrapalhou um pouco as fotos.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Arrasou como sempre!


----------



## Cerrado (Aug 5, 2006)

Linda Aracaju!


----------



## valdiclei (Nov 16, 2007)

Top!


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Valeu amigos!!!


----------



## Luiz alberto (Dec 6, 2007)

Interessante essa uniformidade nos prédios de Aracaju, tanto na altura quanto no formato... dar uma sensação de organização. Deve haver um plano diretor rigoroso.


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Estranho...Aracaju vista por cima não parece Aracaju rs
só Atalaia que tá a cara de Atalaia

Vlw por trazer essas fotos, nunca é demais ver a capital sergipana por aqui!


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Luiz alberto said:


> Interessante essa uniformidade nos prédios de Aracaju, tanto na altura quanto no formato... dar uma sensação de organização. Deve haver um plano diretor rigoroso.


Salvo engano, parece-me que houve uma decisão judicial a partir de 2014 proibindo edificações acima de 12 pavimentos. Infelizmente não sei maiores detalhes. Valeu Luiz Alberto.


----------



## sebobprata (Dec 7, 2010)

Rekarte said:


> Estranho...Aracaju vista por cima não parece Aracaju rs
> só Atalaia que tá a cara de Atalaia
> 
> Vlw por trazer essas fotos, nunca é demais ver a capital sergipana por aqui!


Não entendi, não parece Aracaju? Como assim mo fio?


----------



## Wendel 26 (Aug 2, 2016)

Saudades de Aracaju! Assim que puder, volto aí!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

sebobprata said:


> Não entendi, não parece Aracaju? Como assim mo fio?


Os prédios estão diferentes rs


----------



## Ap_Recife (Apr 26, 2004)

Bonita


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Paraíso tropical...


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti (Nov 20, 2006)

Saudades dessa linda cidade!!!!!


----------



## serranojr (Nov 14, 2010)

Abraços a essa linda cidade e seus adoradores.


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Valeu Wendel26, Ap_Recife, cassianoitu, Jean Carlos Boniatti e serranojr.


----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

Eu gosto demais dessa região que aparece mais pra frente nessa foto. Sinto que ela guarda uma identidade legal da cidade, junto que a parte mas a direita e o centro, que não aparecem nessa imagem. As ruas são mais arborizadas, tem casarões históricos belíssimos bem preservados, praças lindas, amplas e igualmente bem arborizadas, algumas ruas pacatas de casas muito legais, museus, os calçadões do centro com atividade comercial bem forte durante o dia e relativamente bem cuidados e limpos. Sonho com o dia que Aracaju vai se voltar mais pra essa região! Muito linda! Ainda tem a vista pra barra dos coqueiros.


----------

